# Two kinds of algae. Help to ID them.



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

A few days ago I noticed some green algae mixed in with my brown diatoms. I do have one Oto (the other died) and he is working overtime to clean the glass. That doesn't bother me.

Today I wake up to find my plant clippings/pieces suspended in the water. Looking closer I see this (circled):










Strands of this are connecting different pieces of plants, mainly riccia and water sprite, together. It's either clear or white, really stringy. Any ideas?

Just noticed this on my Anacharis as I was typing:










Any ideas on this one as well? I'm guessing BBA.

This stuff was not there yesterday when I did a water change and a good look over of the tank. 12-16 hours later and this mess happened.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Forgot my tank parameters.

10g
Substrate: Gravel aka Clown Puke
Lighting: 15w Flourescent 12 hours a day
DIY CO2
No ferts

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
pH: 7.4


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I will guess that the first is yeast "snot" from the DIY CO2, and the second is cladaphora algae. But, I am far from an expert at this.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> I will guess that the first is yeast "snot" from the DIY CO2, and the second is cladaphora algae. But, I am far from an expert at this.


Hmmm.....Guess I'll clean the tubing/valve/air stone then. Thought the check valve would have caught any kind of solid material.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The check valve will catch things going the other way: from the tank towards your DIY container...

What kind of plants do you have? 15w over a 10g is pretty low light.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I currently have:

Anacharis (trimming every week)
Water Sprite (trimming every week)
Amazon Sword
And recent additions (around 7-10 days ago) Taiwan Moss and Algae Balls.

Wasn't sure if it would catch solids going from bottle to tank. I knew it would the other way though. Learned something new!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A DIY bubble counter will catch the yeast dribbles before they get to the tank.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> A DIY bubble counter will catch the yeast dribbles before they get to the tank.


Ok. I'll make one with an oral syringe like John did. Should I just run the other side into the air stone like I have it now? Never made a "diffuser" for it.

Remedies for these problems are welcomed as well. Feel free to ask more questions about the setup. I'm sure I missed some important information.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Add blue/green algae to the list as well. Found some on my sword leaf and the corner of the tank. Currently have 5 Otos in there. Have one side of the glass completely clean.

I know that's a lot of Otos but trust me, they won't be starving for a while. After that tank is 75-80% clean I'm moving the smallest to my 1g (algae problems) and two more to my hexagon (starting to have algae).


----------



## cranetech (Feb 1, 2006)

The BBA is tough. Luckily, you have a small tank and can easily wack it with Excell. Do a search on how to and how much.
If the other stuff is goo from the DIY c02 then theres not much to worry about. i regularly had some of that stuff build up where the c02 entered the water. probably some sort of bacteria or even yeast that escaped the bottle.
But, if you are going to use excell to wack the BBA, id suggest based on my own experience with a 5.5 gal to just use that instead of diy yeast. Its easier, cleaner and in a small tank it lasts a long time.. I have zero detectable BBA in my 5.5 now that i use it.
My 55gal is another story. it takes alot more to get the same concentration.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'll try to find some Excel this week. I had planned on using that with some Greg Watson ferts but was waiting for more funds to come in. Spent two hours yesterday removing any trace of BBA I could find. I know not all of it was removed but if I can't see it, doesn't bother me *that* much.

This is my 3rd batch of DIY CO2. Didn't change a thing yet I'm getting a lot of that goo when I didn't have any the first two times. *shrugs* Bad luck.


----------



## cranetech (Feb 1, 2006)

I got a large bottle for a good price at marine depot. there's also big al's that people here are happy with. 
you can remove all you want without the excel but its going to come back. Without excel you really need to find the balance for your tank. i have had great luck using Estimative Index.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The second one is definitely not BBA (soft and short blackish tufts). It's staghorn (coarse, branchy, whitish to green). Both are featured in the Algae Finder. 

The reason it and your cyanobacteria are showing up is because you aren't adding any ferts but need to be. It looks really bad but is really easy to prevent. 

I'd remove what you can and start on one of the proven fert methods asap. You likely won't have to add much but you do need something.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Well that kind of puts a damper on my day. The only ferts available around here are those horrible products. I think one place had Flourish but no Flourish Excel. Hardly have the time to sit down and figure out what all I need right now...grrr

Guess I'll have to order some from Greg Watson then. Really didn't want to but that stuff is spreading.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Did some reading and came to this conclusion:

Going by the dosing recommendations of this site: 
10- 20 Gallon Aquariums
+/- 1/8 tsp KN03 (N) 3x a week
+/- 1/32 tsp KH2P04 (P) 3x a week
+/- 1/32 tsp (2ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change

Should really help my tank out quite a bit. The "Trace Elements" would be in Greg's Plantex correct?

I'll be making an order next week after getting paid. $25 for a 1+ years of ferts, nice.

CSM+B Plantex 
PotassiumPhosphate 
Potassium Nitrate


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> Should really help my tank out quite a bit. The "Trace Elements" would be in Greg's Plantex correct?


Right. It sounds like you're on the right track. In the meantime, attack the staghorn vigorously. Don't get discouraged; that stuff can take some doing to get rid of once firmly established.

Post an update later to let us know how things turned out.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I will. Placing an order tomorrow once I cash some checks. I'm in the tank every other day giving it a good rub with my fingers and using a net to catch what falls off. Doesn't work too well but a little taken off is better than none.

You should see the staghorn in my dad's tank. I, literally, pulled half a handful out off two plants. His is growing at a crazy rate.


----------

